# Sweet mount idea!



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just stumbled across this today. All I can say is CLASSY! I'd get one of those done in a heartbeat!

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/331019/group/Sports/


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's different! Thanks for sharing. Pretty cool process.

xdeano


----------

